# IVF & Sex?!!



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello,

Just a quick question....hopefully someone can advise me!!  

I am on day 4 of down-regging on Buserelin. Can we have unprotected sex at this stage? (not that I can imagine being 'in the mood' at the mo!!) If so, at what stage should we abstain or use protection??  

Thanks in advance!

x


----------



## Muffin42 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Twinkle,

I've just done my first cycle (Buserelin and Puregon) and we were not told to abstain at all. We just went for it whenever we felt like it (while downregging I was generally "not tonight, I've got a headache" though...)

When I had my last scan, 4 days before egg collection, the nurse told me that if we hadn't had sex for a while we should go for it that night, then abstain until egg collection - that was to make sure that the sperm was in tip top shape. 

So I don't *think* that there is any problem with unprotected sex. At least not for us, on our protocol (it was the long protocol and I was on the pill for 3 weeks before starting).

Did your clinic tell you to abstain at all? If not, then I'd not worry about it - if it was not allowed they would have told you so! If not, just go for it when/if you feel in the mood!!

Wishing you all the best!  

Kathy
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Twinkle

I was told not to have unprotected sex at all. I know it sounds daft, cause after years of trying and down regging its unlikely, but I suppose there is a medical reasons somewhere.  

Sorry I am not much help
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We've been told to "go for it" - we/I start DR on cd21 in just over a week...I was concerned cos I would start DR when I wouldn't know if I'd conceived (as ovulate cd14)...the nurse said not to worry & that we should try even more this month & save ourselves £3000 !!!!!  We're not expecting miracles but we're definitely giving it one last shot naturally !!! She also said that it was fine to have   throughout the treatment (although obviously abstaining for 3 days prior to EC) 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you for your replies. To stop me stressing DH called the clinic to be sure - they have said go for it whenever we want to except for the 3 days prior to EC.

Still not sure whether I will want to though!!  

x


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

HelloTwinkle,
Like cheesy b i to was adviced to not have any unprotected sex   as im gonna be on suprefact injection,it says the first 2wks avoid unprotected sex,after 2wks or more its ok. 
big big hug
luv
teardrop
xxx


----------

